# Bra  Engineer...



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2011)

Calvin Rickson, an engineer from Texas A&M University, has designed a bra that keeps women's breasts from jiggling, bouncing up and down, and stops nipples from pushing through the fabric when cold weather sets in.

After a news conference announcing the invention,
a large group of men took Mr. Rickson outside and kicked the s--t out of  him.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## sunman76 (Dec 6, 2011)

lol jus kiddn


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2011)

There was a pic..... I thought I would get in trouble if I posted it.... Dave


----------



## grandpa jim (Dec 6, 2011)

Come on Dave, post it!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 6, 2011)

Why don't you just post a link to the story?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, Dave-that was the best laugh I've had in a long while!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2011)

Bride got it in an e-mail from ??? somewhere.... I figure the story was true up to the point where he was taken outside.... I'm sure that was ad-libbed by some old codgers like us...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 

I googled his name and "countless" posts came up... what I found was  "no one knows if it is true"
 


michael ark said:


> Why don't you just post a link to the story?


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL... nice! Thanks for a good chuckle.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 6, 2011)

Good one Dave - Not much to see in the pictures if he was successful


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2011)

You are right... Looks like an 1800's corset... Absolutely no imagination there.....
 


Scarbelly said:


> Good one Dave - Not much to see in the pictures if he was successful


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 7, 2011)

well lets see if this one works, so come over here and stand in this walk in freezer and jump up and down and see what happens....

I wonder how many months of research he had to do!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Dec 7, 2011)




----------

